# confusion on how to code nuchal cord around neck in OB charts.



## JohnPradeep (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Guys. While coding OB charts, I came across nuchal cord around neck 1. While leading through 3M there is two option to choose which is "with compression" and "with out compression". Some of my co-workers suggest that if it is around neck we have to code it as "with compression" some suggests until unless provider dose not document with compression we are not suppose to code with compression. I am very confused please any one help me with this. And how to interpret nuchal cord was tight.
Thank you.


----------



## twizzle (Sep 3, 2017)

JohnPradeep said:


> Hi Guys. While coding OB charts, I came across nuchal cord around neck 1. While leading through 3M there is two option to choose which is "with compression" and "with out compression". Some of my co-workers suggest that if it is around neck we have to code it as "with compression" some suggests until unless provider dose not document with compression we are not suppose to code with compression. I am very confused please any one help me with this. And how to interpret nuchal cord was tight.
> Thank you.


Unless the provider documents 'compression' you would code nuchal cord without compression. Not sure why your co-workers would make the determination themselves; that is the provider's decision. At the end of the day it is with or without compression...2 distinct code choices.


----------

